# Veröffentlichung DV-Film



## Tim C. (26. November 2002)

Also folgendes Problem ich habe nen Film geschnitten und fertig gemacht. Alles schön im DV Format. Nun folgen zwei Schritte.

1) Einmalige Vorführung über Beamer auf Leinwand

2) Verbreitung

Also wat mach ich mit dem Film damit ich glücklich werde ? In SVCD umwandeln ? Ich hab Angst da leidet die Qualität zu sehr drunter. Vom PC vorführen würde ja noch gehen und dann verbreiten ? Auf VHS ?

Bitte gebt mal paar Ideen ab.

PS: Noch ein kleiner Anhang in sachen Vorführung. Da ich ja da über Beamer gehe, würde ich sogar eventuell recht gerne in der Größe und Schärfe projezieren, wie der Windows Media Player (bedingt durch BUG) die DV Avi's abspielt. Weil groß genug bekomme ich das ja durch den Projektionsweg. Ne Idee wie das funzen könnte ?


----------



## Bypass41 (26. November 2002)

Hallo,

1. Spiele den Clip doch zurück auf die Cam und schließe diese an den Beamer, wenn geht oder belasse den Clip auf Platte, stöpsel den Rechner an den Beamer und Sende Fullscreen.

2. Welches Zielpuplikum?

Gruß

Bypass41


----------



## Tim C. (26. November 2002)

MMM stimmt das mit dem zurückspielen wäre ne Idee. Mal gucken ob ich ne DV-Cam mit freigeschaltetem DV-In auftreiben kann. thx

Zielpulbikum: Meine Stufe (weil das is die "Doku" von der Studienfahrt). Die Sache ist, viele hamm nen DVD-Player oder auch PC also würde sich Video CD oder ähnliches anbieten aber ich habe Angst um die Qualität


----------



## BubiBohnensack (26. November 2002)

Da musst du vorsichtig sein!

Wenn du die Vorführung am Projektor anschauen willst, solltest du aus Premiere oder dem Programm deiner Wahl ohne Halbbilder! exportieren -> die Schärfe ist dadurch fast doppelt so scharf (mit richtigen Einstellungen).

Ein Beamer arbeitet nämlich mit Vollbildern.
miniDV unterstützt aber keine Vollbilder, deswegen musst du wohl DivX mit einer Bitrate von >2000kbit/s nehmen, damit dein Video überhaupt abgespielt werden kann vom PC, ohne zu Ruckeln, wie es bei unkomprimiertem Video der Fall wäre.
Problem ist auch, dass der Premierefilter zum DeInterlacen schlecht ist.

Vorschlag:

1.) Video mit Premiere in voller Auflösung mit Halbbilder (wie standard) unkomprimiert! exportieren und dann mit VirtualDub und einem aktuellen DeInterlacingfilter das Video nach DivX mit extremer Bitrate exportieren (für die Vorstellung) und einmal mit ca 700kb für die Verbreitung.


----------



## Tim C. (26. November 2002)

Gut werde darauf zurückkommen. Hätte ich das mit den Halbbilder vorher gewusst hätte ich das schon anders gemacht. Aber nu sind 2/3 des Films fertig und für das letzte drittel capture ich neu weil ich zu wenig platz hatte. Sprich von den ersten 2/3 sind nur die Final Files als DV avi da und keine Quelldateien mehr. Naja kann man nix machen.

Ich melde mich so in ner Woche oder zwei nochmal, falls das mit zurückspielen auf Cam oder durchschleifen durch Cam auf VHS (beides via Firewire) nicht zu akzeptablen Ergebnissen führen sollte.


----------



## Tim C. (27. November 2002)

> Ein Beamer arbeitet nämlich mit Vollbildern.
> miniDV unterstützt aber keine Vollbilder, deswegen musst du wohl DivX mit einer Bitrate von >2000kbit/s nehmen, damit dein Video überhaupt abgespielt werden kann vom PC, ohne zu Ruckeln, wie es bei unkomprimiertem Video der Fall wäre.
> Problem ist auch, dass der Premierefilter zum DeInterlacen schlecht ist.
> 
> ...



So meine Frage. Welchen DeInterlacingfilter und sind das Plugins oder Standalone Teile ?

Mini-DV unterstütz keine Vollbilder ? Die Mini DV Cams jetzt ? Das hab ich richtig verstanden oder ? Das DV Avi Format auffem PC schon ? Und wenn ich dass dann  mit der Mörder-Birate und DeInterlacingfilter durchorgel. Wird dann die Qualität noch besser, als sie jetzt im DV-AVI Format mit Halbbildern ist ?

Noch ne Frage: Bringt es was wenn ich bei dem restlichen Teil des Films aus Premiere ohne Halbbilder exportiere (welche Einstellungen müssen da noch gemacht werden, damit das schärfer wird) ???

Kann man den Unterschied im Windows-Media Player schon sehen oder muss ich den Kram dazu erst via Projektor anne Wand schmeisse ? Gibts vielleicht irgendwo Screenshots wo die Unterschiede sichtbar sind ? Auch von gängigen Filtern ? Bringts dann noch was das ganze durch nen MPEG Encoder laufen zu lassen à la CCE ???

PS: Ich stelle grade fest, dass ich immer der Meinung war, dass Avi im DV Format unkomprimiert ist. Aber das is ja doch noch was. Jetzt habe ich alle zwischenschritte immer auch wieder nach DV Format exportiert...ich meine für den Film kann man jetzt nix mehr dran machen...aber für den nächsten evtl. Sollte man also zwischenzeitlich komplett auf alle komprimierungen verzichten oder ? Also Microsoft AVI -> Compression: none ???
Hab das nämlich mal mit der 3d animation ausprobiert und wenn ich die nach DV exportiere hab ich schon qualitätseinbußen...naja ist ja nur ne Studienfahrtdokumentation...beim Abifilm bin ich dann schlauer... 

[edit]
gerade sehe ich, dass ein exportieren völlig ohne Compression zu absolut inakzeptablen Dateigrößen führt. 2Sekunden => 150mb. Ich denke damit kann ich nicht arbeiten


----------



## goela (28. November 2002)

DV ist komprimiert. Du kannst aber das DV bei der Aufnahmen nochmals komprimieren (LP = Longplay).

Meine Erfahrung ist die, wenn man beabsichtigt als Zielmedium eine SVCD zu erstellen, dann sollte bzw. muss man das Ganze mit SP aufnehmen. Besser ist es auch ein Stativ zu verwenden (machen die wenigsten) - spricht wenig Wackler -> besseres Bild bei SVCD.

Nicht jeder DVD-Player spielt SVCD's ab. Muss man probieren. Die Qualität ist, von einigen Blockartefakte bei schnellen Bewegungen, recht gut.

Am besten TMPEG verwenden und 2Pass beim Erstellen des SVCD Streams verwenden (Lange Rechenzeit).
Wenn's Eingangsmaterial gut ist, dann kann man auch CQ (Constant Quality) verwenden.


----------



## BubiBohnensack (28. November 2002)

> Mini-DV unterstütz keine Vollbilder ? Die Mini DV Cams jetzt?



Da frage ich mich selber auch gerade...
Aus Premiere heraus kann man keine miniDV-Filme mit Vollbildern exportieren aber Proficamcorder nehmen mit Vollbildern auf auf miniDV. Da muss ich mich nochmal informieren.



> Noch ne Frage: Bringt es was wenn ich bei dem restlichen Teil des Films aus Premiere ohne Halbbilder exportiere


Kommt ganz darauf an, auf welchem Zielmedium du das veröffentlichen willst.
Willst du es zurück auf die Cam spielen kannst du keine Vollbilder nehmen, da die nur Halbbilder aufnimmt - bzw. es ginge schon aber auf dem Fernseher erschiene es leicht ruckelig.



> Kann man den Unterschied im Windows-Media Player schon sehen


Und wie...

Mach doch mal ein Experiment:
Du nimmst deine Kamera, leuchtest ein Zimmer sehr gut aus, sodass es wirklich hell ist, und fuchtelst vor der Kamera mit deinem Finger oder Arm rum, am Besten mit manuellem Focus.

Jetzt capturest du das Video ganz normal mit den StandardDV-Einstellungen in Premiere und exportierst es als unkomprimiert (komprimierung: keine) mit Halbbildern usw. in einen Ordner deiner Wahl.
Jetzt startest du das neueste VirtualDub, lädst dein Video rein und stellst in der Menueleiste bei Video auf "Full Processing Mode".
Jetzt gehst du unter Filter und suchst einen guten DeInterlacing-Filter. Dann gehst du unter Kompression und wählst DivX mit 1Pass 2500kb/s.
Dann sagst du "Datei->Save as avi oder so und lässt ihn rendern.

Das Ergebnis vergleichst du jetzt mit dem direkt von der Kamera kommenden dv-material und du wirst einige Änderungen sehen...


----------



## BubiBohnensack (28. November 2002)

DV-Format ist im Standard etwa 1/10 komprimiert! Aus 35-45MB/s werden dadurch ~ 3,5MB/s

Du musst also unbedingt deine Zielgruppe ansagen!

Zusätzlcih empfehle ich allen Leuten, die mit Videoschnitt etwas am Hut haben dieses Programm (Player):
http://sasami2k.new21.net/index2.html

Er ist der einzige Player, der Halbbilder und nicht Halbbilder korrekt anzeigt, extrem gute Qualität hat, und die Auflösungen nicht anzeigt.
Wenn du dem Halbbildmaterial gibst, zeigt er die nicht mit 720*576 an, sondern nur mit der halben Auflösunge, da der Computer immer Vollbilder abspielt, was der Mediaplayer nicht macht: Da wird es einfach immer nur unscharf.


----------



## Tim C. (28. November 2002)

eine - vielleicht noch etwas dümmliche - frage:

Was ist ein DeInterlacingfilter ? Und sind die Bei VirtualDub dabei ?
Bzw was macht der DeInterlacingfilter ?

Zielgruppe ist primär ne schöne Vorführung via Beamer. Wat die Leute nachher als Mitnehmsel bekommen kann auch bissl "verpfuscht" sein


----------



## BubiBohnensack (28. November 2002)

Ein DeInterlacer macht aus Halbbildern, die auf Vollbildgeräten (Computer|Beamer usw) schlimm aussehen, VollBilder, sodass die Qualität deutlich besser wird. Bei VirtualDub sind welche bei.


----------



## goela (28. November 2002)

Es gibt aber auch inzwischen zusätzliche DeInterlace-Filter für VirtualDub, die mehr Optionen brauchen (wer's braucht) oder optimiert sind!


----------



## Tim C. (28. November 2002)

Hooray ich glaube ich habs jetzt langsam verstanden  

Nur noch ein paar Fragen:

1) Wenn ich jetzt aus Premiere als DV-Avi exportiert habe, dann muss ich das noch übern Interlacer laufen lassen, weil dass dann noch Halbbilder hat right ?

2) Kann ich allgemein bei Videofiles sehen, ob sie aus Halbbildern oder Vollbildern bestehen ?

3) Hab grade mal ne 17Sekunden 3d Animation über CCE encoden lassen und ich bin schlicht weg begeistert. Einzelbilder unkomprimiert 506MB nach dem encoden 18,3MB und ich sehe wirklich keine Einbußen. Nagut ich habe auch mit ner unfeierlich hohen Bitzahl gearbeitet aber das is ja so ganz nett.

Zu CCE arbeitet der mit Halb oder Vollbildern ? Oder mit dem womit man ihn füttert ?


----------



## goela (28. November 2002)

> Kann ich allgemein bei Videofiles sehen, ob sie aus Halbbildern oder Vollbildern bestehen


Sieht man dann, wenn bei schnellen Bewegungen die Konturen ausgefranst aussehen.


----------



## BubiBohnensack (28. November 2002)

CCE ist nur ein encoder, der Videofiles egal welcher Art nach MPG konvertiert. Dem ist Voll oder Halbbild total egal.



> 1) Wenn ich jetzt aus Premiere als DV-Avi exportiert habe, dann muss ich das noch übern Interlacer laufen lassen, weil dass dann noch Halbbilder hat right ?



Genau, aber exportier lieber unkomprimiert - dv-avi komprimiert immerhin 1/10 <- das sieht man.


----------



## Tim C. (28. November 2002)

dem wird aber platztechnisch dann unschön  ich mein das is ja mit dv files schon bissl viel aber alles unkomprimiert ... da dürften selbst 120gb pladde bissl wenig für sein...


----------



## BubiBohnensack (28. November 2002)

Du kannst das Ganze ja immer in Teilen rendern...
Sodass du immer 20GB exportierst und dann komprimierst usw. und dann mit dem nächsten weitermachst.


----------



## Tim C. (1. Dezember 2002)

Eine Frage noch:
Wenn ich schon ohne Halbbilder aus Premiere exportiere, bringt es dann überhaupt noch was gleichzeitig den DeInterlacing Filter anzustellen ? Weil so wie ich das verstanden habe, macht der doch aus Halb- Vollbilder. Oder nicht ?

Und wie war nochmal der ideale Weg ? Unkomprimiert und ohne Halbbilder aus Premiere raus...und dann den DeInterlacer gleichzeitig mim komprimieren ind Virtual Dub ? Was spricht denn dagegen, dass ich das alles direkt gleichzeitig über Premiere mache ? (Also Halbbilder weg, DeInterlacend und komprimieren)

So far...


----------



## BubiBohnensack (1. Dezember 2002)

> Wenn ich schon ohne Halbbilder aus Premiere exportiere, bringt es dann überhaupt noch was gleichzeitig den DeInterlacing Filter anzustellen ? Weil so wie ich das verstanden habe, macht der doch aus Halb- Vollbilder. Oder nicht ?


Ja im Prinzip schon, allerdings hast du, wenn du Halbbildmaterial in Vollbildmaterial umwandelst noch immer diese Schlieren - die entfernt der DeInterlacer.



> Und wie war nochmal der ideale Weg ? Unkomprimiert und ohne Halbbilder aus Premiere raus...und dann den DeInterlacer gleichzeitig mim komprimieren ind Virtual Dub ? Was spricht denn dagegen, dass ich das alles direkt gleichzeitig über Premiere mache ? (Also Halbbilder weg, DeInterlacend und komprimieren)


Dagegen spricht einfach nur, dass der PremiereDeInterlacer nicht so gut ist...das kannst du aber natürlich auch machen.


Nimm mal ganz einfach diese Reihenfolge:

1.) Capturen
2.) Bearbeiten
3.) In Vollbildern ohne DeInterlacingfilter aus Premiere unkomprimiert exportieren
4.) VirtualDub öffnen
5.) Video importieren -> Video -> FullProcessingMode
6.) Komprimierung ->DivX 1 Pass ~1000kb/s
7.) Filter anweden -> guten DeInterlacer
8.) Save AVI
9.) Render
10.)Watch it!


----------



## Tim C. (12. Dezember 2002)

so bin grade dabei den Film zu komprimieren. Nochmal ein paar Fragen.

Du sagtest "guten DeInterlacer". Soll ich jetzt den von VirtualDub nehmen oder irgendwo noch ein anders Plugin besorgen ?

du meintest ne Bitrate ~1000kb/s ich komprimiere grade in DivX 5.(watweissichwas) mit über 3000kb/s es scheint aber so, als wenn der BitRate Calculator nicht so ganz richtig rechnen würde...hab mir einen gesaugt und gesagt, enddatei soll 1gb groß sein. Die ProjectFilesize, die mit Vdub während des Dubbens anzeigt liegt aber ca 300-500mb unter diesem Wert...ich mein, das kann sich ja im Laufe des Dubbens noch ändern, aber einer ne Idee woran das liegen könnte ? Audio lass ich mit 192 kb/s durchlaufen und is auch im Calculator so angegeben worden...

Achja und könnte mir nochmal wer verraten, welchen DivX Codec ich nehmen soll ? Ich hab hier drei zur Auswahl

DivX ;-) MPEG-4 Fast-Motion
DivX ;-) MPEG-4 Low-Motion
DivX Codec 4.12

Und was soll ich mit dem Smoothnes <-> Crispnes Schieber machen ??? Ich würds ja ausprobieren, nur immer 37 movie durchrendern und gucken wat besser ist, ist a wenig zeitaufwendig...

thx 4 help jetzt schomal


----------



## BubiBohnensack (12. Dezember 2002)

DivX 4.02!

Smoothness Filter wäscht glaube ich alles ein wenig weich. Kenne mich da aber nicht genauer aus.


----------



## Tim C. (12. Dezember 2002)

sogar 4.*0*2 ??? Geht 4.12 nicht ???

und noch eine Sache beobachte ich, die mich ein wenig stutzig macht.
Wenn ich den DeInterlacer anmache, habe ich im Vorschaufenster von VDub doch wieder doppelte Konturen, obwohl doch genau das verhindert werden sollte...

kann das daran liegen, dass der erste Teil des Filmes nicht ohne Halbbilder exportiert worden ist ? Also in dem Bereich zeigt sich im Moment gerade das Problem im zweiten Teil bin ich noch nicht angelangt.


----------



## BubiBohnensack (12. Dezember 2002)

Ja klar 4.2 geht auch!



> und noch eine Sache beobachte ich, die mich ein wenig stutzig macht.


Im gerenderten Film auch?


----------



## Tim C. (12. Dezember 2002)

Das muss ich jetzt mal abwarten wie das wird...also nochmal die Situation

Ich habe den DV-Film aus einzel-DV-Schnippseln zusammengesetzt. Jeder Tag eine DV Datei. Dabei war aber bei den ersten Tagen NICHT die Funktion in Premiere aktiviert "ohne Halbbilder exportieren" und ich denke deshalb ist jetzt in VDub in dem Vorschaufenster, wenn ich den DeInterlacer anstelle, dass ein bischen seltsam. Mal gucken wie es in der zweiten Hälfte ausschaut, die ich ohne Halbbilder exportiert habe und dann muss ich halt entscheiden, ob es zu wackelig, unscharf oder sonstiges wird...


----------



## Tim C. (12. Dezember 2002)

*Oh weh oh weh*

Ich befürchte fast das war für die Katz 

Der komprimierte Film sieht nicht wirklich viel besser aus als die DV-Datei. Auch weil ich bei dem DV Movie komischer Weise nicht diese horizontalen Fehlerstreifen habe von den Halbbildern her. 

Der einzige Vorteil des komprimierten Movies ist, dass runde Kanten weniger gestuft wirken, dafür habe ich das Gefühl, dass das gesamte Bild unruhiger ist (mir tun schneller die Augen weh beim draufgucken).

Najo könnte an meiner (und er von anderen) unfähigen Kameraführung liegen. War halt das erste mal, dass wir soviel nachbearbeitet haben. Oder halt daran, dass die Hälfte des Film vorm komprimieren mit Halbbildern exportiert wurde und die andere Hälfte nicht. Ich werd nu beide Files drauflassen und einfach mal gucken, welche via Beamer besser ausschaut und für das nächste Projekt bin ich schlauer.


Achja noch eine Frage für die Zukunft

Kann ich Video-Schnipsel also Clips nach DivX konvertieren, die so lagern, dann in ein Video einbetten und dieses Video dann exportieren, ohne dass die erneut komprimiert werden ? Also ohne das die Qualität noch schlechter wird ?


----------



## BubiBohnensack (12. Dezember 2002)

> Kann ich Video-Schnipsel also Clips nach DivX konvertieren, die so lagern, dann in ein Video einbetten und dieses Video dann exportieren, ohne dass die erneut komprimiert werden ? Also ohne das die Qualität noch schlechter wird ?


Nein, du solltest immer unkomprimiert exportieren.


Und achte bei den nächsten Projekten auf die richtigen Einstellungen in Sachen Halbbilder, sodass da nicht so ein Chaos bei rauskommt.


----------



## Tim C. (13. Dezember 2002)

jo werde ich machen, drauf achten. Es ist ja jetzt auch kein Chaos, ist halb geteilt erste Hälfte | zweite Hälfte. Konnte ich aber nichts für weil ich kleiner naiver Junge dachte...joah schneideste mal nen Film. Von der Existenz von sowas wie Halbbildern hatte ich bis dato noch nie gehört 

Immer alles unkomprimiert ist aber doch Plattentechnisch gar nicht möglich...wie will ich das denn machen ? Und wenn ich teilfertige Stücke schon komprimiere, wie füg ich die nachher wieder zusammen ???


----------



## BubiBohnensack (13. Dezember 2002)

Nunja, erwiesenermaßen ist Videoschnitt wenn man es richtig ernst meint (sprich unkomprimiert ;-)  ) mit das Anspruchsvollste an Festplattenpower und Kapazität überhaupt.

Nicht umsonst kann man sich z.b. bei den Dell-Workstations 5 72GB Platten einbauen lassen  


Ein weiterer bisher ungenannter Aspekt der ganzen Komprimiererei ist auch die Performance innerhalb von Premiere:
Hast du mal ein DivX-komprimiertes Video bearbeitet und dann zum Vergleich ein unkomprimiertes?
Mit DivX kann man kaum arbeiten - es ist aus meiner Sicht nur für die finale Ausgabe auf CD oder als Backup in Ordnung aber nicht für WIPs


----------



## Tim C. (13. Dezember 2002)

nagut dann werde ich wohl mit meinen bescheidenen 120gb Festplattenkapazität von denen max. 80 frei für videobearbeitung zur Verfügung stehen weiterhin auf den DV Codec bauen müssen. Ist ja auch nicht professionell was ich hier betreibe.

Halt nur jetzt die Dokumentation von der Studienfahrt und ab Januar spätestens der Abifilm.

Najo bei den nächsten Problemen, bekommt ihr sicherlich wieder von mir zu hören. Bis denne


----------



## BubiBohnensack (13. Dezember 2002)

Keine Ursache - hast du mal an eine eventuelle Lösung wie externe Festplatten (Firewire 80GB) gedacht? Die kann man prima als Auslagerungsspace nutzen...


----------



## Tim C. (14. Dezember 2002)

Wie schon gesagt, ich wollte das ganze eigentlich nicht so profesionell betreiben, als dass sich solche Anschaffungen lohnen würden. Sollte mich irgendwann einmal eine berufliche Zwischenanstellung oder enorme Umorientierung überkommen, dann denke ich über sowas sicherlich nochmal nach 

nacht zusammen


----------

